
Solar Storm Warning: Experts Warn of Power Outages from Solar Flare - hsnewman
https://www.express.co.uk/news/science/1103411/solar-storm-space-weather-forecast-solar-flare-power-outage-northern-lights
======
howard941
Somewhat less breathless coverage for the moderate storm forecast here
[https://www.swpc.noaa.gov/news/g2-moderate-watch-
effect-23-m...](https://www.swpc.noaa.gov/news/g2-moderate-watch-
effect-23-march-2019-utc-day)

